# Castillo



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Do anyone here know about the castillo bloodline? Where did it originate from how long has it been around apbt or bully bloodline?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Castillo had game dogs at one time that were equivalent to the foundation of Carver or Patrick.. she soon got into big OFRN type dogs and thats where Anchor Chain derived........ 

I believe Castillo sold her yard and its ran by a couple of guys don't know how they're breeding his stock today.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I believe this line of dogs was "created" by Ms. Tekla Castillo....she started this some thirty years ago +-


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, Im a lil scattered at this moment.. My lil bro (cousin) like brother is dying of organ failure ... got hooked on that  the roller coaster going up and down.. ER and on to Lifeflight~ ... I spaced as I was writting just from subconcious type thoughts.. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

dam fire, hate to hear that man!
thats ruff.
prayers sent yo way dude


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sent a prayer up as well.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

is anchor chain still around last time I checked out their dogs they seemed way off track jmo


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> Yeah, Im a lil scattered at this moment.. My lil bro (cousin) like brother is dying of organ failure ... got hooked on that  the roller coaster going up and down.. ER and on to Lifeflight~ ... I spaced as I was writting just from subconcious type thoughts.. Thanks for pointing that out.


Sry to hear that hope everything gets better


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

What about TNT bloodline is that or did that start out as apbt bloodline stuff


----------

